# [SOLVED] ntpd : Failed to start ntpd

## Frank99

Hallo,

ich versuche den ntpd Daemon zum Laufen zu bekommen scheitere aber:

Apr 25 11:12:32 localhost ntpd[9242]: Attemping to register mDNS

Apr 25 11:12:41 localhost ntpd[9242]: Unable to register mDNS

Apr 25 11:12:41 localhost ntpd[9243]: precision = 1.000 usec

Apr 25 11:12:41 localhost ntpd[9243]: Listening on interface #0 wildcard, 0.0.0.0#123 Disabled

Apr 25 11:12:41 localhost ntpd[9243]: Listening on interface #1 lo, 127.0.0.1#123 Enabled

Apr 25 11:12:41 localhost ntpd[9243]: Listening on interface #2 eth0, 192.168.1.147#123 Enabled

Apr 25 11:12:41 localhost ntpd[9243]: kernel time sync status 0040

Apr 25 11:12:43 localhost rc-scripts: Failed to start ntpd

Ich bin nach dieser Anleitung vorgegangen: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/NTP

Der ntpd-client ebenfalls nach dieser Anleitung eingerichtet funktioniert einwandfrei.

Eine Firewall habe ich nicht aktiv.

Hier meine "emerge --info" -> http://bigpatch.vdr-developer.org/myGentoo/info

Die ntp.conf:

# NOTES:

#  - you should only have to update the server line below

#  - if you start getting lines like 'restrict' and 'fudge'

#    and you didnt add them, AND you run dhcpcd on your

#    network interfaces, be sure to add '-Y -N' to the

#    dhcpcd_ethX variables in /etc/conf.d/net

# Name of the servers ntpd should sync with

# Please respect the access policy as stated by the responsible person.

#server		ntp.example.tld		iburst

#server pool.ntp.org 

server ntp1.ptb.de iburst

server ntp2.ptb.de iburst

server 0.de.pool.ntp.org iburst

server 1.de.pool.ntp.org iburst

server 2.de.pool.ntp.org iburst

server ntp0.fau.de iburst

server ntp1.fau.de iburst

server ntp2.fau.de iburst

server ntp3.fau.de iburst

##

# A list of available servers can be found here:

# http://www.pool.ntp.org/

# http://www.pool.ntp.org/#use

# A good way to get servers for your machine is:

# netselect -s 3 pool.ntp.org

##

# you should not need to modify the following paths

driftfile	/var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift

#server ntplocal.example.com prefer 

#server timeserver.example.org 

# Warning: Using default NTP settings will leave your NTP

# server accessible to all hosts on the Internet.

# If you want to deny all machines (including your own)

# from accessing the NTP server, uncomment:

#restrict default ignore

# To deny other machines from changing the

# configuration but allow localhost:

restrict default nomodify nopeer

restrict 127.0.0.1

# To allow machines within your network to synchronize

# their clocks with your server, but ensure they are

# not allowed to configure the server or used as peers

# to synchronize against, uncomment this line.

#

#restrict 192.168.1.0 mask 255.255.255.0 nomodify nopeer notrap

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich noch machen kann?

Bye,

FrankLast edited by Frank99 on Wed Apr 25, 2007 4:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Beforegod

Gibts evt. ne ntpd.log ? Oder mal auszüge aus der Syslog zum thema ntp.

Evt. findet er einen Deiner Server nicht

----------

## Frank99

Hallo Beforegod,

>Gibts evt. ne ntpd.log ? 

Es scheint keine weitere LOG Datei zu geben  :Sad: 

>Evt. findet er einen Deiner Server nicht

Alle Server sind problemlos anpingbar, auch das synchronisieren meiner Server Maschine funktioniert ja problemlos.

Nur der Serverdienst für die anderen PCs im LAN, will einfach nicht starten  :Sad: 

>Oder mal auszüge aus der Syslog zum thema ntp

Leider sind nicht mehr Einträge im LOG enthalten  :Sad: 

Bye,

Frank

----------

## ian!

Setze die NTP_OPTS in /etc/conf.d/ntpd mal wieder auf den Ursprungswert (also NTP_OPTS="").

----------

## Frank99

Hallo,

@ian!

Danke das wars!

Bye,

Frank

----------

## flammenflitzer

Nach welcher Anleitung sollte man vorgehen?

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_NTP_Using_OpenNTPD

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_NTPhttp://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_NTP

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/NTP

----------

